# Dreams of positive pregnancy test



## Wytrease

At 9dpo I woke up to a dream of me testing and getting a :bfp: so I immediately jumped up & ran to the bathroom to test & got a :bfn: I was disappointed & then I just told myself it was still early & my fiance' told me to stop worrying & stressing over nothing because its not good for me or the baby. He's just so positive we are pregnant he thinks he have SUPER Sperm (lol) . I am wondering if any if you ladies dreamed of testing & getting a :bfp: and you were actually pregnant. Thanks for taking time out to give new your opinion. Good Luck & lots of baby dust to us all... Hopefully we will will get our :bfp: & :baby: really soon... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cloud9

i had a dream before i got my bfp and it followed shortly after! in one of my dreams i drew a 2nd line on one of my tests that were bfn and kept it beside my bed until it came true. it was so vivid i actually dug one out of the rubbish haha:the things we do) and drew the line like i had in my dream i just didnt keep it beside my bed and i got my bfp a few weeks later!!


----------



## Qqltsmejen

I had the same dream. I took 2 tests in my dream and they were BFP. It hasn`t came true.... YET =)


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks ladies for the advice... I'm hoping its a good sign but I'm not going to get my hopes up too high but I will remain positive... Good luck to you all & hopefully we all get our BFP soon


----------



## Mizztina14

last night I had the same dream.....I took one n it was bfp so I didn't believe it
And took another one n they both was bfp.. I really don't know wat to make of that dream
I just hope its a good sign. I have 4 or 5 days til AF cum I think I might test late tonight or early
Morning with fmu....


----------



## akilgore2012

Mizztina14 said:


> last night I had the same dream.....I took one n it was bfp so I didn't believe it
> And took another one n they both was bfp.. I really don't know wat to make of that dream
> I just hope its a good sign. I have 4 or 5 days til AF cum I think I might test late tonight or early
> Morning with fmu....

I have 5 days until AF comes. Let me know what your test comes out to say tonight! Good luck!


----------



## Wytrease

Neither do I but I got up & tested but got a BFN it didn't completely shatter all my hopes because it was still early but I am not going to test again until Af is late... Good luck to you & I hope that's a positive sign as well... Tones of sticky baby dust.


----------



## MichelleW

I have been ttc for 21 months and have loads of dreams of being pregnant or seeing my kids, but I had only ever had one dream of seeing a positive pregnancy test before and I ended up pregnant, ended in a miscarriage but was still pregnant!

I had a dream last night that I did a test and it was negative and my mum was looking at it and send no its positive look and showed me it again and it was positive, but this time I'm not pregnant as af showed up, but you just never know, fingers crossed and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks MichelleW that was very helpful (fingers crossed) I am so hoping this dream comes true... Good Luck to you as well.... Tons & Tons of sticky baby dust to us all..


----------



## bethneebabe

I had a dream that I had 4 BFP because I kept dreaming I was dreaming and "waking" up and testing still a BFN but no AF yet so I am hopeful. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Wytrease

No you're not the only one & I have my fingers crossed that all if us will get our BFP this month... Good Luck & keep us posted...


----------

